# First New Marking Tools / Love Them



## JoeinGa

It's always a thrill to get NEW TOOLS!  They certainly look like they'll give you YEARS of good service!


----------



## WayneC

They look really pretty. Report back after you have played with them.


----------



## ssnvet

a square square is to be highly treasured


----------



## 69BBNova

I've now used these on and off for a while now and they are everything I expected…

I have since added the 3" and 9" try square, I haven't used the 9" yet but from the past of sometimes needing a bigger one I bought it…

I think anyone would be happy using any of these.


----------



## Leito

It's always a thrill to get NEW TOOLS! 
I've bought this circular drawing tool recently and I didn't find it a utility yet. Try it and tell me if you can


----------



## DevinT

Really nice! Congratulations.


----------

